# British Timber Dog



## Sunshine22

Our Beautiful British Timber Dog










Thanks for looking xxx
For those of you who haven't heard of these dogs before. The British Timber Dog Society has a website with further info. I guess I can't link to here but have a look if you are interested.


----------



## jenny armour

lovely dog what is their temperment like?


----------



## JulieNoob

They are stunning to look at - temperament wise look at the mixes, there is a vast variety of what is allowed to be registered as a British Timber Dog, a husky could be reg, or a husky x GSD or anything that might be perceived as wolfy looking ... Or so it certainly was recently.

I believe it to be an umbrella for wolf looks likey dog type rather than a breed.


----------



## Groenendael123

Absolutely stunning! 

What a great photograph and such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Sunshine22

Thank you for the lovely comments. His temperament is great xx There are two groups representing these dogs. The British Timber Dog Society temperament tests , as well as health testing dogs that are part of the breeding programme. They are not easy dogs but they are not extremely difficult either. You get what you put in, as with any dog.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

He or she is an absolutly beautiful dog love it thanks for sharing the picture!! Look forward to seeing you more on here should be good!


----------



## Sunshine22

Thank you Crazycanuck


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Your very welcome!!


----------



## Jeagibear

Sunshine22 said:


> Our Beautiful British Timber Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking xxx
> For those of you who haven't heard of these dogs before. The British Timber Dog Society has a website with further info. I guess I can't link to here but have a look if you are interested.


He is absolutely Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokeybear

The BTD (which has already been stated is not a breed but a type) is thus not recognised by the KC.

And of course nobody can control whether or not owners/breeders carry out health tests (nor can anyone be sure what health tests are required) nor temperament test before they breed or not.

There are a myriad of quasi breeds with less or more (alleged) wolf ancestry etc so you might just as well buy a mutt or get a rescue that has the looks you prefer


----------



## kateh8888

Beautiful dog


----------



## Sunshine22

Thank you x He is beautiful and has a temperament to match xx


----------



## Luz

Oh isn't he gorgeous. Can he be allowed off lead or does he have too high a prey drive?


----------



## Riff Raff

He is a stunner!


----------



## Meezey

smokeybear said:


> The BTD (which has already been stated is not a breed but a type) is thus not recognised by the KC.
> 
> And of course nobody can control whether or not owners/breeders carry out health tests (nor can anyone be sure what health tests are required) nor temperament test before they breed or not.
> 
> There are a myriad of quasi breeds with less or more (alleged) wolf ancestry etc so you might just as well buy a mutt or get a rescue that has the looks you prefer


But surely this is were a lot of breeds started? Most of the "breeds" out there that are recognised by KC the started as a type? While it's maybe not something I agree with, and I'm not one for designer dogs ( GSD's and Rotts are my breeds) I don't get the disdain that is show for a Type looking to become a breed? In looking at their website, they seem to be going about things in the right way including health test etc...

No disrespect it's hardly like the KC stops bad things happening to a breed, or breeds registered with the KC being as stringently health tested as they should be.

*scuttles back to cat section*


----------



## Meezey

Sunshine22 said:


> Our Beautiful British Timber Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking xxx
> For those of you who haven't heard of these dogs before. The British Timber Dog Society has a website with further info. I guess I can't link to here but have a look if you are interested.


Stunning, and great website also


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Stunning...and really does mind me of the timber wolf...


----------



## Sunshine22

Thanks for the lovely comments. Yes , mine are let of lead and do recal. However, they can have a high prey drive , so this must be taken into account depending on where you are walking.


----------



## magicmike

Wow, that is a nice looking dog with beautiful coat. Reminds me of a wolf a bit, I guessed that came from the Husky side.


----------



## horsy

Wow, now THAT is a beautiful dog.


----------

